# Delta Band saw 28-276 purchase



## raymondoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I need to upgrade the original crappy band saw I have in my shop. This seems like a good deal to me. Anyone have any experience with these BS's?

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/3845535547.html


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a fair price, I'd snap it up before its gone.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Check this review about that band saw http://www.thewoodnerd.com/reviews/delta_bandsaw_28-276.html


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had 2 of these saws and the one I have now is much better than the first one however if that one works properly without vibration it's a good deal IMO. 
Here's a thread where I compared the 2 as well as the differences between these and my American made Delta X5.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/how-flat-does-bandsaw-table-need-12811/


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

for $150, it'll be worth balancing the wheels, putting a link belt on it and looking to iturra design for tips and products that will maximize the performance of the unit. i vote for run, don't walk, to get it.


----------



## raymondoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow...so I better look it over really well. Thanks for all the input. As always you guys are the best!


----------



## raymondoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

raymondoooo said:


> Wow...so I better look it over really well. Thanks for all the input. As always you guys are the best!


He also hasn't gotten back to me yet. So I'm assuming its gone. I just get excited when I see something affordable other then craftsman on craigslist...


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

I bought one of these saws a few years back. I worked with Delta for about 2 months correcting problems. Tires came off at first start up. Delta overnighted me a new set. Motor started having a bad squeal. Delta sent a new one and it didn't work at all.....sent me another one. Wheels wouldn't line up parallel no mater what I did. Delta sent a new pair with bearings. Lower blade guide broke.....Delta sent a new one with a complete set of new guides. I finally have a very nice band saw!!
Delta's CR were great to work with and sent the parts expedited shipping or overnight.


----------

